# Rose from Ireland.



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Beautiful horses! That's sad you lost one to colic. nice to hear from Ireland! lol. I fancy you jump and ride english?


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah its all english style riding here very few ride western.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome! Its nice to have new members! I love your horses, too!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 
Cute mare though!


----------

